# What is a fair price



## rospaw (Sep 15, 2017)

Fair price for a 480 super redhawk 7.5" with a Swift silver 2x20 scope (new about 160) in that "grey" color in great condition?
 GB has the guns at the cheapest $830 to over a grand without the scope. I going to sell it local but not sure what to price it at. An honest price is what i am looking for. 
I'm guessing between 600-900? What number do you think?


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 15, 2017)

$700 max.


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 15, 2017)

90% $500 95% $600 98% $700...just talking pistol +$30 for .480.  .454 & .480 are target gray


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Sep 19, 2017)

Look at closed auction results on the big auction site (GB) and see what they're selling for. Look for the ones that sold not the asking prices.
Many times a national audience will bring a much better price than a local one.


----------



## rospaw (Nov 10, 2017)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## jmoser (Nov 14, 2017)

IMHO that scope will add little to no value when selling the gun.

You may want to remove the scope and sell the gun and rings; then find a buyer for the scope.  PITA but might help you sell the gun easier.


----------



## BDD (Nov 14, 2017)

Start at $900 and work down.  It seems to me when you go to the forum
To get an estimate it’s always low. Just my opinion.  If you post it low ($500) and it sells
In under 5 minutes, it’s too late to adjust the price.


----------



## rospaw (Nov 14, 2017)

jmoser said:


> IMHO that scope will add little to no value when selling the gun.
> 
> You may want to remove the scope and sell the gun and rings; then find a buyer for the scope.  PITA but might help you sell the gun easier.



That scope you might be right about adding no value. Me as a buyer would give it a little/some value but not alot. I took the VX off of it and used it on another gun.
I will give it a little time with the scope to sell if it doesn't i'll either just put it back up or back up and punt! 
 The gun came from a private estate lot that had a few guns i really wanted, a couple of guns that were ok with condition issues and then some i had no interest in. The doctor seemed to have a broad range that he collected.


----------



## rospaw (Nov 14, 2017)

BDD said:


> Start at $900 and work down.  It seems to me when you go to the forum
> To get an estimate it’s always low. Just my opinion.  If you post it low ($500) and it sells
> In under 5 minutes, it’s too late to adjust the price.



You are right about this!!! A neighbor (1/8 mile away) had a moving sale. I stopped looked/chatted and he said "he sold his house with acreage (11) in one day".  I'm not one to not say what is on my mind so i asked "how much"? He answered and i said "you think you might have priced it a little cheap?" You could tell he knew he did. I think he lost 150k on the sale!


----------

